# 555 vs 585



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi,
Currently have a 2005 57cm (XL) 555. Am considering upgrading to a new 585. In comparing the sizing charts, I noticed some slight differences in the frame geometry. Anyone have any experience with this? Kind of thought I could move from one to the other without any issues. I am 6'/87cm inseam. Seems both would be right. Any opinions? 

Thanks


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Just my $0.02...but, if you are going to upgrade from your 555 why settle on a 585...don't get me wrong I love my 585 and can't imagine needing to trade up any time soon, but why not just go for the 595?


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

Aesthetics and price. I like the classic look of the 585 verse the multi shaped tubing & ISP on the 595. The performance difference for me will be negligible. If I can find a white 06 585 at a discount it’s mine. I missed one by a few hours last weekend. 




uscsig51 said:


> Just my $0.02...but, if you are going to upgrade from your 555 why settle on a 585...don't get me wrong I love my 585 and can't imagine needing to trade up any time soon, but why not just go for the 595?


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

For the money (value) I still think the 585 is the way to go. In addition, I am not a fan of integrated seatposts. Hard to get into a travel case and forget about selling it some day. Plus, I doubt I could tell the difference in a blindfold test between any of the Look bikes. Weight difference between a 555 and 585 is about 300g. That is 3/4 of a pound. Think I'll lose some more before worrying about it. Do either of you have any experience with the geometries. Would a XL 555 match up to a XL 585?


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

leesub said:


> Hi,
> Currently have a 2005 57cm (XL) 555. Am considering upgrading to a new 585. In comparing the sizing charts, I noticed some slight differences in the frame geometry. Anyone have any experience with this? Kind of thought I could move from one to the other without any issues. I am 6'/87cm inseam. Seems both would be right. Any opinions?
> 
> Thanks


585 origin is a beauty and very fast and smooth bike, nothing to compare with 555. I had also a 486, and now I have both 585 ultra and 595 origin. My inseam is 87 and I ride L frame. If you, for some reason do not like 595, I recommend you 585 Ultra, I am impressed by the performance of Ultra model. Bottom line, go for 585 models, pick up the one you like the most, I like them all


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

ICO, Thanks for the info. I was considering whether or not to get the Large. How tall are you? What is the drop from the seat to the handlebars on the 585? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

leesub said:


> ICO, Thanks for the info. I was considering whether or not to get the Large. How tall are you? What is the drop from the seat to the handlebars on the 585? Thanks in advance.


I'm 180 cm. I have 78 cm saddle height from center of BB with 8 cm drop to the handlebars. I use 12 cm long stem. I had my self and my bike measured in Italy by this professional www.pugliesetraining.com . He made a good job, I don't have problem with my back and knees any more  
and these are my guys...the 585 origin is on sale now


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks for the info.*

ICO,
Thanks for the info and the pics. Lots of seatpost showing there. In addition, 8cm of drop is about the max I would go. How comfortable is the setup for long rides? Both bikes look great. Look sizing is difficult in this area because of the jump from the Large to XL sizing. What I really need is something in the middle. Know the Time frames have a 57cm top tube in Large. Maybe that's the way to go?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*geometry comparison...*

The geoemtry comparisoin is simple. The difference is the HT length of 182mm on the 595 compared to 170 on the 555 and teh STA on the 595 is .5 degree steeper. This makes the 595 about 5mm longer in reach. Whether the extra HT length is a problem depends on mount of spacer that you use. The 55cm takes a big jump down in size, with a lot shorter HTL that's 14mm less than the 555. The reach is not that much shorter, with the steeper 73.75, but it will require one size longer stem than the 57cm 555.


----------

